# what type of brush for maltipoo?



## maddysmom (Jun 25, 2008)

I have a maltipoo whose hair is very wavy, cottony, and pretty thick. She tends to tangle and mat easily. Right now I have her in a very short cut for the summer and she doesn't really have much to brush. However, when she starts to grow out, what type of brush is best to use? I have a metal wide tooth comb and an inexpensive pin brush and slicker brush. I've heard the pin brushes don't work well, especially the ones with the balls at end ends of the pins, and I've heard varying things about the slicker. Some say you should use it and other say no. Is there something I can use on her now that won't hurt her (the slicker seems like it would scratch). Maybe I need a better quality brush? I'd say her hair is about 1/2 inch long.
Thanks.


----------



## dane&cockermom (Oct 16, 2007)

a stainless steel comb and a slicker brush is all i really use on dogs like that at work.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

I agree. Slicker and metal comb. You want fine and medium teeth. Teeth too far apart aren't going to get the small knots before they turn into matts. The reason people say to stay away from slickers is because people don't use them correctly, and they damage the cuticle in the hairs, causing the hair to be more susceptible to matting. Don't rip thru the coat. Gently brush in nice strokes, starting at the ends, and working to the skin. Then go thru with the comb down to she skin, making sure of tough spots like armpits, inside the back legs, backs of the back legs, where the tail meets the body, neck, etc. And VERY important...ALWAYS use a coat spray as a mist on the area you are brushing. A misted coat is lest apt to suffer damage from brushing. Never brush a bone dry coat. You just want to mist, then brush that spot, then mist, brush. My favorite coat sprays are Crown Royal #2 or #3, EZ Groom Ruff Out, or EZ Groom Answer. The sprays will help detangle as well, and make brushing out a snap.


----------



## maddysmom (Jun 25, 2008)

Which do you do first, brush or comb? Also, what can I use now, even though her hair is too short to tangle, to prevent future tangles as it grows out? Any recommendations for brands of slickers/combs? I'm looking at a CC slicker. It is expensive but I know good tools can make a big difference. I'm concerned about it being scratchy like the one I have now is. There is also a cheap one called Laube that I ran across. Here is the description: 

_Considered by most dog groomers to be the finest slicker brushes available, Laube slicker brushes feature ergonomically designed solid wood handles. Soft, stainless metal bristles glide through hair and coats and won't irritate skin. Brushing action removes tangles and dead hair for better, faster grooming. Can be used on wet or dry hair._

Is a greyhound comb a good type? I have a poodle comb right now and a cheap Walmart comb that has closer teeth. What about the combs with the rotating teeth?

Thank you for the help!
Shelli


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

You want to brush first, then comb. If she is too short to need brushing right now, then you really don't need to, but as soon as its half inch long or so, you are going to need to brush. A slicker and comb, even though its short. Just be gentle with the slicker. Make sure you are getting her ears and tail if they are longer right now, as they will matt quickly too. The Chris Christensen slickers are great, as the tines are polished, to cause less damage to the coat. They are pricey, but should last you forever on one dog. A greyhound comb is best for you. Poodle combs teeth are too far apart for your needs. Poodle combs are really only best for scissoring to lift the hair, not so much for detangling. Laube slickers are fine too. I use what is comfortable in my hand, but then I use slickers all day every day, and need to keep wear and tear on my body to a minimum. If I had to choose betweent the two, I would go with the CC ones. I am not a fan of rotating teeth on combs..I find they just let tangles slip thru the comb because of the spinning...I am sure some people like them...I just find them not the most efficient tool for the job.


----------



## maddysmom (Jun 25, 2008)

Ok thanks. One more thing...I forgot about #1 All Systems brushes. What do you think of those? They're more mid range price wise.

Shelli


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

I have never use All Systems brushes. They make good products though, so I would assume they would have good slickers too. Not sure if they have polished tines though.


----------



## maddysmom (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks for the help. I took the plunge and got the CC slicker. I can't wait to get it. 
Shelli


----------

